# Best/Favorite gunsmithing texts



## BT Charlie (Jan 18, 2016)

What is the best gunsmith book and why? Would particularly like to hear from FFL's and those who completed degrees in gunsmithing.  Thnx


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 18, 2016)

I use different gunsmiths for different things.  Haven't found one who is a master at everything.

Same thing with taxidermy.


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 18, 2016)

I agree.  Yet a library can always benefit from textbooks that talented...varied, but talented... folks find worthwhile and worth a reference. Whether it's stock work, action work, barrel work, etc.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jan 21, 2016)

The notes I took at school are the best so far. Every once in a while I will acquire a new book about something. You will always be surprised the small tips you find in books ...


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 22, 2016)

I have some by Col. Townsend.  Also Brownell's newsletters, Gunsmithing Kinks.  Tips and trade practice hints.

Once in awhile I see expensive textbooks, recently published, and wonder if they would be worthwhile to have in my personal library. Was hoping the students who used textbooks could offer insights into what they saw.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 23, 2016)

I think the internet- youtube, various specialty sites like 6BR.com,etc and DVDs have more to offer than your typical book. 

I have some of the older gunsmithing paperbacks and most of the stuff is so outdated it's almost a laugh. Drill press stands that you attach a hand drill to, etc. Even a podunk hacker like me has a 9X42 Supermax mill, Grizzly lathe, drill press, disc sander, grinders of all types, action wrench, bbl vise, specialty bolt and action tools, etc.


----------

